# Amare Stoudemire will not play in Team USA Exhibitions/World Championships



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_stoudemire_out.html



> _*USA World Championship finalist Amaré Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns) will not participate the in team's exhibition game versus Puerto Rico this evening and will not travel with the team during its pre-World Championship tour, USA Basketball Senior National Team Managing Director Jerry Colangelo announced today.*
> 
> "During the past few days of our training camp we concluded that it would be difficult for Amaré to continue with the rehabilitation he needs to do while the team continues its training in Asia. He is not quite where he needs to be and he needs to continue his work here in the States to get ready for the season. He is also expecting the birth of a child, so we decided it would be best if he returned home," said Colangelo.
> 
> ...



so they only have to make two more cuts before the final active roster for worlds is submitted on august 18th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it's probably going to be Hinrich(and they can point to his hamstring injury to soften the blow) and Jamison.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I think it's probably going to be Hinrich(and they can point to his hamstring injury to soften the blow) and Jamison.


I think one of Battier or Bowen would be a better choice along with Hinrich. Battier and Bowen are basically the same player with the same role on this team. Jamison could come in handy with some scoring since he won't have any problems at PF in international competition.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my money is on kirk making it, and battier and antwan being sent home.

:smilewink


----------

